# Shallow Inlet



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

After my Wilsons Prom Weekend, I'm keen to do more fishing in the area and thought Shallow Inlet might be a good spot to have the kayak out on.

There's a great little camping ground near the caravan park that I'm thinking of doing an overnighter to, some time after Easter.

Is anyone familiar with the water and know what it fishes like?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Shallow Inlet is a wicked fishery Mick - whiting, mullet, flathead, salmon, trevally, gummies at night, plus a lot of other species. The problem you'll have is that the tide runs like a swine, IMO it rivals Westernport at times. You'll need a SERIOUS anchor, and large sinkers. You might be able to find a more sheltered spot out of the main channels, but we caught majority of our whiting where the water was ripping along. We had best success using nippers that we pumped from the flats at low tide :wink:


----------

